# tail block



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a what? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

strechts back leg , bend front leg , take with right hand (if regular, with left hand (if goofy) the nose.
this way you stay on your tail because your shoulders are above the tail thanks to the grab


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow that's a good reply! The thing doesn`t seem so difficult suddenly 

example of a tailblock for the ppl who don`t know it click


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

srry mixed up with the hands , its the oposite , look at link above


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

never knew what those where called but i wanna learn them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

T.J. said:


> never knew what those where called but i wanna learn them.


not a hard trick , do them on a flat base , so you don't slid away
be confident go for it totaly , or it won't work.
start holding it for an instant , later on you will be able to hold them longer


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Does the flexibility of the board come into play with this trick?


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

showbiz said:


> Does the flexibility of the board come into play with this trick?


id say yes... stiffer boards feel like they want to be flat, not on their tail...


im wondering if you can snap your board by doing this...


----------

